# Looking after a soft top



## jenks (Apr 20, 2009)

Hi guys, I'm looking at buying the wife an Audi TT soft top soon and could do with some advice as never had a convertible before. 

What can you recommend for cleaning and then protecting the fabric? 

Cheers in advance, Andy


----------



## st33ly (Aug 29, 2010)

My only experience cleaning a soft top was with my Z4M convertible. First I vacuumed it properly using an assortment of attachments and a firm-ish brush. Then I degreased and snow foamed with a mix gently brushing it in. Rinsed multiple times. Once bone dry I went over it with a lint sticky roller then brush applied renovo soft top protector. (Gtechniq fabric protector is as good apparently). It came out as new. I was really impressed with my work. One person asked if it was a brand new car. It beaded like made when it rained. 

Hope that helps. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jenks (Apr 20, 2009)

Cheers, I was fortunate to win a gtechniq sample pack in the 10 days of Xmas which has some fabric protectant so will give it a try first and do a review. Just thought I would get people's advice on the best products for it.


----------



## Tinyflier (Mar 28, 2011)

On my daughter's TT I use:

1) Renovo hood cleaner plus Autoglym cleaner for any stubborn mould/fungal spots.

2) Renovo reviver to re-colour

3) Fabsil Gold to seal (I have found that to be much more effective than the Renovo equivalent).

David


----------



## moncris (Jan 2, 2018)

RaggTopp is a good product for convertible tops.


----------



## percymon (Jun 27, 2007)

in terms of water beading, my experience over 15+ years on the same vehicle..

1. Scotchguard heavy duty water proffing spray (used to be available in cleaning section of B&Q) - messy to apply being an aerosol but a three light mists with drying in between was by far the best beading and longevity
2. Fabsil gold - can be brushed or sprayed on via a misting spray bottle
3. Renovo protector - does a good job of sealing the fabric but doesn't bead as finely as either of the products above
4. Gtechniq I1 - beaded ok for a few weeks - maybe mutliple coats applied as a top up after initial application of 2 coats may have helped

I've seen others use Autoglyms kit with seemingly good results. 

No expereince of it but Audis own convertible care kit often comes up on ebay for ca £25 for the cleaner, protector and applicator


----------



## Dizeee (Jun 10, 2020)

I was about to post up a thread about this - Renovo all the way then.


----------



## Dizeee (Jun 10, 2020)

Is Scotchguard sensible to use? Isnt that meant for tents and stuff?


----------



## percymon (Jun 27, 2007)

Dizeee said:


> Is Scotchguard sensible to use? Isnt that meant for tents and stuff?


It is, as is Fabsil


----------



## Fatboy40 (Apr 15, 2013)

:thumb:Just search this in Google...

convertible site:www.detailingworld.co.uk

... and you'll get a million and one results :thumb:


----------



## Guest (Aug 3, 2020)

CarPro Fabric - hands down. 

I sprayed a litter of gtechniq into my carpet and it did very little. CarPro has beads better than the ceramic coat on my car for going on 11 months now. I then put some on the wires C-Class convertible top after a good cleaning, and it is holding up beautifully after 4 months with no sign of change after at least 16 washes.

Its more expensive, but worth it IMO.


----------



## 121DOM (Sep 16, 2013)

Nanolex ! The video won't upload so pic below










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sevenfourate (Mar 23, 2013)

Tinyflier said:


> On my daughter's TT I use:
> 
> 1) Renovo hood cleaner plus Autoglym cleaner for any stubborn mould/fungal spots.
> 
> ...


Absolutely this. From experience......


----------



## Dizeee (Jun 10, 2020)

I washed mine this weekend. I have Renovo ordered and on way but at the moment it doesn't need a proof.

I find simple things work best - I hose off, then wash using Autoglym Shampoo or equivalent, hose off again, dry the beads with a Meguiars water magnet ( so satisfying ) and allow to simply settle. Nothing else added. Doing this to a roof in already good condition removes the dust, hairs and any bits trapped and just lets it shine.

I will apply Renovo in Autumn but so far since Spring we haven't seen much rain.


----------



## Dizeee (Jun 10, 2020)

I have now applied Renovo... just posted this thread below ( soon to be above no doubt )

https://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?p=5671381#post5671381


----------



## jenks (Apr 20, 2009)

Cheers for all the replies guys. We picked up the TT on Saturday. 4 years old with 16k miles. Don't think the roof has been really looked after. You could see where the dealer has jet washed the roof. There were patches of green all over.
Washed with Meguairs convertible cleaner 3 times with a noodle mitt and a soft brush.
Fabsil gold applied after going over with a lint roller first. 
Wife is very happy with the results.









Sent from my EML-L29 using Tapatalk


----------

